# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Rare Apsitos for the UK

## iancolky

Hi guys,

I am looking for someone who will be prepared to supply me with rarer species of apistogramma/dwarf cichlids i often see on this site over here in the UK. I am speaking to ApistoWorld and hopefully they will be able to help me but would like to have as many options as poss.
Have emailed biotope several times but with no reply. Are they still in business? Also does anyone know of anyone else i could buy off?
Finally are there any hobbyists out there who would be prepared to sell to me and ship to the UK. We get very little selection over here in the shops! Please let me know what you have available for sale if you can help....
Many thanks,
Ian

----------

